# Happy Birthday Dan!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Julie (Jun 14, 2011)

and many more!!!!!!!!


Hope you are having a good one today.


----------



## rodo (Jun 14, 2011)

Happy birthday my friend!


----------



## Dugger (Jun 14, 2011)

Have a great one, Dan!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dan. Hope you have a great day and get all the goodies you wanted.


----------



## Tom (Jun 14, 2011)

*OMG !
Dan has another B-Day.

Happy Birthday ! Now any special plans?*


----------



## grapeman (Jun 14, 2011)

After a few more Birthdays you will be as old as I am! Oh wait a minute, I will be getting older also. Oh Cra_p. Forget it........ Have a great Birthday Dan!


----------



## Flem (Jun 14, 2011)

To my mentor. Have a great Birthday Dan!!


----------



## rob (Jun 14, 2011)

happy Birthday great wine maker


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 14, 2011)

Hope you have a great day, you can even wave a flag around as well as toot your own horn to boot!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 14, 2011)

Happy B-day!!


----------



## Sirs (Jun 14, 2011)

Happy birthday to you Dan hard to believe people can live to be that old..... lol have a good one


----------



## Deezil (Jun 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday !! Hope its an enjoyable one!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dan. You share your day with Buford, Ha Ha. You'll have to stop in and have some cake with us on Friday. Rob, is it to late to order another set of doggles, one for Buford and one for Dan. That would be sooooo cooooool.

Happy Birthday Friend. Glad we met!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone. I just made a cheese sausage hors d'oeuvre (I can't tell you how many times I spelled that before spell check recognized it) to take to a friends house tonight for dinner where we are going to have fillets.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 14, 2011)

Good lord are you having another birthday, Know wonder your getting so dang old!!! Hope your having a great one there buddy!


----------



## MinVin (Jun 14, 2011)

Enjoy the fillettes and horsed ovaries. Err... something like that. 

More importantly, HBD!


----------



## JLS (Jun 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dan.


----------



## roblloyd (Jun 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Dan!


----------



## SarahRides (Jun 14, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Lurker (Jun 14, 2011)

Sirs said:


> Happy birthday to you Dan hard to believe people can live to be that old..... lol have a good one



Wow, how old are you Dan. Have a happy.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker said:


> Wow, how old are you Dan. Have a happy.


 I hear he is older than the Adirondacks, and they are some of the oldest things on this earth!

Making your own horse ovaries today Dan- you couldn't find somebody that would do it for you, or maybe just Rocky Mountain Oysters?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh Nut's, you guys are crazy! Thanks everyone it was a nice evening.


----------



## Redtrk (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry Dan but I almost missed this. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------

